# I'm going to need a boat soon



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:nutkick: As if last weeks torrential downpours weren't enough, The warnings and watches are issued again. High winds today, from 25 mph to 40 mph with heavy rain and storms sitting in tonight, through Sunday PM. We are expecting 5" of rain widespread with some areas between 5" to 7"......

The ground is still wet, and all creeks and rivers still swollen from last week.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Yep, it's bearing down on us also.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

30 to 40 mph winds for last 2 days here


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

650Brute said:


> :nutkick: As if last weeks torrential downpours weren't enough, The warnings and watches are issued again. High winds today, from 25 mph to 40 mph with heavy rain and storms sitting in tonight, through Sunday PM. We are expecting 5" of rain widespread with some areas between 5" to 7"......
> 
> The ground is still wet, and all creeks and rivers still swollen from last week.


Your quad is snorkled....go get some cool video 


Seriously though...that really sucks


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

Yep i know how you feel, it sucks raining every weekend! we sucked it up and went ahead and rode last weekend even though it was raining and needless to say we were all SOAKED but it was one of the best rides i have been on.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Big D said:


> Your quad is snorkled....go get some cool video
> 
> 
> Seriously though...that really sucks



I plan to, possibly Tuesday, let the creeks go down for a day:rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i wish it would rain down here. the last time we went to red creek the dust was so bad you had to wear goggles and a bandanna around your face like in the wild west.


----------

